# Hintergrund vom JOptionPane



## F4llen4ngel (15. Jun 2005)

Cheers!

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich die Hintergrundfarbe eines JOptionPanes verändern kann?!
Sitz schon den ganzen Tag dran aber ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wies gehen soll ...  :cry: 

Schönen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2005)

JOptionPane erweitern / gleich einen JDialog machen


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Jun 2005)

Etwas ähnliches gab es schon mal, zumindest demonstriert es zum Teil das, was Wildcard meint.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18488&highlight=jdialog+joptionpane
Für dich dürfte der Beitrag von sky80 interessant sein.


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab ähnliches Problem. Das JOptionPane Fenster sollte weissen Hintergrund haben.

Hab mir den Hintergrund z.b. weiss bekommen, aber der Text der angezeigt wird, ist immer noch mit grauen (standart) hinterlegt.

hier mein Code

```
JOptionPane pane = new JOptionPane("Eine Testnachricht",JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
          pane.setBackground(Color.white);
          JDialog dlg = pane.createDialog(null, "Titel");
          dlg.setBackground(Color.white);
          dlg.setLocation(0,0);
          dlg.setVisible(true);
```

so sollte es aussehen:






und so sieht es laut obigen Code aus:





*hat jemand noch eine Idee?*

gruß Daniel


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Nov 2007)

Drinnen sitzt ein JPanel, das musst du, wenn du da irgendwie rankommst, setOpaque(true) "schalten".


----------



## Guest (14. Nov 2007)

hallo,

*@ L-ectron-X:*
okay ... setOpaque(true) is klar, aber wie komme ich an das jPanel?

 :roll: 

gruss
Daniel


----------

